# Some GREAT Paterson N.J. "weiss beers"...



## epackage (Jun 13, 2019)

These are my favorite style bottles, added a bunch of rare variants lately, taking them all to our bottle club meeting tomorrow night...

I hope all you longtime members are doing well, and the newer members are enjoying it here, I don't visit as often as I used to.... Jim


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jun 13, 2019)

Those are some beautiful bottles!  I'm always amazed by the quality and diversity of bottles from Paterson.


----------



## shotdwn (Jun 13, 2019)

Great variety of colors on your group of bottles. Those are the kind of bottles you could never get tired of seeing all the time.


----------



## nhpharm (Jun 13, 2019)

Love these!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## sandchip (Jun 14, 2019)

CanadianBottles said:


> Those are some beautiful bottles!  I'm always amazed by the quality and diversity of bottles from Paterson.



Couldn't have said it better!


----------



## bottle-bud (Jun 14, 2019)

All I can say is AWESOME!


----------



## R3dH3dGrl (Jun 19, 2019)

Wow!!!


----------



## BF109 (Jun 19, 2019)

Oh yeah!


----------



## BaldEagle (Jun 20, 2019)

absolutely beautiful.... very nice display


----------



## stephengray (Jun 24, 2019)

Nice collection there!


----------

